# Pic of X-trail's trunk.



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone. My name is Jacky from Toronto, Canada. I haven't owned a Nissan yet but I'm planning of getting a X-Trail SE later this year. But the thing I've been thinking since last month is putting an CarPC into my future ride. I wonder if anyone who own a X-trail would be kind enough to post up some pic about the trunk b/c I'm looking for a best spot to install the PC there, and still save the max trunk space for any load I might have in the future. Thank you very much.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Canadian Driver has a good review of the X-Trail with soem good photos.

Review here

Here are some photos form the site.




















It would seem the best place is in place of the spare tire, however you would need an external carrier then. You could strap it to one of the wells in the very back left & right side if it was one of those Small form factor PCs like a Shuttle.

Keep us posted to your developements


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> It would seem the best place is in place of the spare tire, however you would need an external carrier then. You could strap it to one of the wells in the very back left & right side if it was one of those Small form factor PCs like a Shuttle.
> 
> Keep us posted to your developements


I agree the best place would be the spare tire well, or any of the two floor compartments on each side of the well. He could just take out the foam insert around the spare tire and there could be enough room.

If you decide to take out the spare tire just run some cans of tire foam.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot, guys!! :hal: I've been searching for months and can't find an article with that many nice pics. I'm so glad to learn that's possible to install my pc under the cargo floor alongside with the spare tire. That really saves me the max trunk space for the load. I'm first planning to custom build a case with the help of my friend. I guess it would be roughly around 10"(W)x10"(D)x5"(H). But if shuttle is a better fit I would do so. If anyone have the pic of the trunk with the cargo floor removed please also post it up, thats helps me get some ideas about what to expect. Thank you guys, you all rock!! :cheers: 

Jguy_ca


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*CarPC*

I Loved the idea of a CarPC for many years but reality just came through with the intoduction of the MiniMac. It is a 1 Din size unit and perfect for any automobile. There is a care restoration company in NY that is making these coversions...and of course I have been thnking of it as well given the form factor and specs.

It is on one of my do think about and possible do in the coming year. With a wireless mouse and keboard, DVD/CD writer/reader it is a great comanion to my Kenwood system. It has bluetooth that would allow access from many sites as well...

AS I progress on this project I will keep everyone up to date.... It is a great idea either by a PC or Mac...and the direction that many cares will be going in the future anyways...as are smarthomes etc..

Stephen





Jguy_ca said:


> Hi Everyone. My name is Jacky from Toronto, Canada. I haven't owned a Nissan yet but I'm planning of getting a X-Trail SE later this year. But the thing I've been thinking since last month is putting an CarPC into my future ride. I wonder if anyone who own a X-trail would be kind enough to post up some pic about the trunk b/c I'm looking for a best spot to install the PC there, and still save the max trunk space for any load I might have in the future. Thank you very much.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Car PC Risks*

Hi Guys,

You would need to consider the risks of having a PC in the car with the Bluetooth technology, as reported recently here:

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-5551367.html

This is something new, but am sure it would be more common as the technology advances.

Something to think about.


----------



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

For this to affect the ecu it would have to be tied to the sat nav. I can't imagine any reason to so this unless the car was driving itself and controling the accelerator etc. Sat only needs power and reception. Ecu is standalone system. It will unplug from the rest of the car not particularly affecting anything else. Hence the ability to perform engine swaps with reasonable ease when you have some simple elec skills and a complete harness to work from


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

clubagreenie said:


> For this to affect the ecu it would have to be tied to the sat nav. I can't imagine any reason to so this unless the car was driving itself and controling the accelerator etc. Sat only needs power and reception. Ecu is standalone system. It will unplug from the rest of the car not particularly affecting anything else. Hence the ability to perform engine swaps with reasonable ease when you have some simple elec skills and a complete harness to work from


Quite possibly, but I'm no expert when it comes to this type of gadgets


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Full Trunk without the cover, but with the styrofoam thing:









Where there's a really big space for this & other kindda stuff:









Dash hole just above passenger dash & under the cover (I guess it's a 1din place):


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Amigo. Manuelga. Thanks a lot for the pics!! :banhump: That's a big help in planning for installation. Looks like the tire has taken most of the well's space and I can consider either in the middle of the tire or the side space which was supposed to be the place for windshield washer fleid. Thank you guys here for all the pics and suggestions about the project and please continue to post up pics and suggestions as I will keep checking this thread often. 

By the way, I saw the following tire carrier for Mercedes SUV: 










I wonder if any for X-trail? B/C I could leave the entire the tire well for the PC. Anyone knows about it?

J :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's a hole maded of styrofoam (that I took apart) as long as the cover.









I guess there's a lot of space there or even at dash 1Din (the last couple pics) for things found here:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104035

best part start at post 12 :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga, Great pictures!


The Shuttle XPC may fit in the cavity left in the tire foam block. 










Shuttle XPC 

That our use a laptop, like I will from time to time. I know not the same thing, but still.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Or you could replace the entire stock head unit and slide the Shuttle in place. Then all you need is a 15" LCD monitor monted on a swinging arm.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mac Mini*

Nice system since I have both Mac and PC at home and office.. BUT.. for a car installation I want my system in the front, and Bluetooth... Mac Mini has this all wireless fits into Single DIN.. Since I have a screen already mounted with the stereo and AV In plugs... all I have to do is find a proper power source mount connect and away I go...with the CD and DVD in front not in the back. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Guys, I am so appreciated that you guys have been very helpful and interested in this project.  I think shuttle is a pretty good alternative to a custom case as I'm planning to use AMD/Intel CPU and motherboard w/dual video out for 2 LCDs. I found PC on the net that small enough to fit in 1DIN, but I also want to have TV/FM tuner function. The place at the very left of the trunk seems the best place for the shuttle or the custom case. What about the one on the right? is it for holding something like a car jack? because it looks bigger than the left one based on the length of the cover. 

:cheers: 
J


----------

